# Time for another job?



## cainechapman (1 Feb 2012)

I understand that Officer Cadets are paid approx. $1200/month (after deductions), however if a Cadet is seeking more money, would he have time for a part-time job?
   I have seen the "daily schedule" at RMC, and it seems quite vigorous, however it seems that unless you're playing in a certain intramural sport on a certain night, you have time off after dinner.
   I would plan to be a bartender at a local bar/restaurant, meaning shifts from 9pm-1am or something similar. Would that be feasible?

   Also, I understand that Cadets cannot leave on weekends without permission from the university. How often are Cadets forced to stay over the weekend because of military commitments?


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Feb 2012)

cainechapman said:
			
		

> I understand that Officer Cadets are paid approx. $1200/month (after deductions), however if a Cadet is seeking more money, would he have time for a part-time job?
> I have seen the "daily schedule" at RMC, and it seems quite vigorous, however it seems that unless you're playing in a certain intramural sport on a certain night, you have time off after dinner.
> I would plan to be a bartender at a local bar/restaurant, meaning shifts from 9pm-1am or something similar. Would that be feasible?



Unless things changed drastically in the last 6-10 years, you HAVE TO participate to Intramural sports.



			
				cainechapman said:
			
		

> Also, I understand that Cadets cannot leave on weekends without permission from the university. How often are Cadets forced to stay over the weekend because of military commitments?



About once a month when I was there.


----------



## SentryMAn (1 Feb 2012)

I doubt that you will have time for or be allowed by your COC for a part time job, let alone working in a bar while you should be concentrating on your studies and team building.

$1200 a month while I was in school would have had me living like a king, I lived on about $600 a month for 4 years.

But then I didn't have a pile of bills and such while I was there(and it wasn't too long ago)


----------



## Smirnoff123 (1 Feb 2012)

To my understanding you are not allowed another job. The reason they give you an allowance is so that your schooling is your job and it is all you need to focus on.

Plus in the summers you will be working full time doing your training.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Feb 2012)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> To my understanding you are not allowed another job. The reason they give you an allowance is so that your schooling is your job and it is all you need to focus on.
> 
> Plus in the summers you will be working full time doing your training.



It is not an allowance; it is pay as a member of the CF.  It's all pensionable time, as well - a nice benefit (though at the time some begrudge the deduction).  If you start ROTP at age 17, that means at age 42 you will be eligible to retire with an annuity.  Few jobs outside the military would (a) pay you as a full-time student; (b) make that pensionable time and (c) let you retire and draw an annuity at age 42.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (1 Feb 2012)

It really depends on the individual. In the past, the CoC has sanctioned people working at bars on the weekends, either as security or bartenders, but any request has to be approved by the Director of Cadets. Last semester, I was involved in such a request as a member of my squadron was looking for part-time employment; however, it was refused. You would need good reasons on why you need extra money, and some sort of guarantee that it won't affect your performance. As a First Year, I wouldn't count on it because your time for studies will take precedence over earning extra money.


----------



## Cui (1 Feb 2012)

I have heard that some ULOs for civilian ROTP cadets will allow part time jobs, can anyone confirm the validity of this? Thanks


----------



## MJP (1 Feb 2012)

Cui said:
			
		

> I have heard that some ULOs for civilian ROTP cadets will allow part time jobs, can anyone confined the validity of this? Thanks




Yes, as long as your academic marks are not affected and the unit/base CO approves it.


----------

